# Software for cabling



## Komodo (Dec 20, 2015)

Does there exists software for cabling such as jam ratios and tension force for pulling cables, free or with a cost?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Komodo said:


> Does there exists software for cabling such as jam ratios and tension force for pulling cables, free or with a cost?


Manufacturers data sheet.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

link for doing calculations,
Make an excel program and fill in the blanks

http://ecmweb.com/content/simple-calculations-cable-pulling


----------



## Leecomp337 (3 mo ago)

Looking for Cabling estimating software


----------

